# Très gros problème avec Mail et Carnet d'adresses



## gafguy (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous ! 

J'ai eu une très grosse panne de Mail qui a retenti 
sur mon carnet d'adresses, suite à une intervention 
malencontreuse de ma petite fille.

Elle a fini par fermer mon Mac, le redémarrer, etc.,  
d'après ce qu'elle m'a dit (c'est devenu tout gris,  
il y a une petite roue rigolote qui tourne,...) 

Lorsque je suis revenu dans mon bureau,  je n'ai pu 
que constater le désastre : tout mon carnet d'adresses 
s'est envolé ! 

J'ai retrouvé dans 
~/Bibliothèque/Application Support/AddressBook 
quatre fichiers (ABPerson.skIndexInverted, 
ABSubscribedPerson.skIndexInverted, AddressBook.data 
et AddressBook.data.previous) et un dossier Images, 
mais je ne sais pas comment les réimporter dans Carnet d'adresses. 

J'ai appris que les fiches de mes contacts se trouvaient dans un dossier "Metadata".

Une recherche sur «Metadata» m'a donné : Guy>>Library>>Caches>>com.apple.AddressBook>>Metadata, 
dossier dans lequel j'ai trouvé trois fichiers se terminant par .abcdp 

Mais aucun progrès

L'habitude m'a fait faire et trouver  un truc dingue. 

J'ai envoyé un email à un ami  avec lequel je collabore très souvent. 

Je connais son adresse mail par coeur, ainsi qu'un certain nombre d'autres. 

J'ai donc fait dans Mail «nouveau message», je tape l'initiale de 
son prénom et j'ai la surprise de voir s'afficher toute son adresse. 

J'en déduis que tout est encore sur mon DD, mais où ?

J'ai essayé "mail-fenêtre-destinataires précédents", rien.

Mieux : maintenant j'ai ça .. 
http://img141.imageshack.us/i/screenshotabe.jpg/

Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'il faut faire pour débloquer la situation. 

Du coup, j'ai fait appel à Thunderbird. 

On m'a conseillé de réinstaller Mail depuis le DVD d'origine, 
en utilisant éventuellement Pacifist 

J'ai eu ça : 
http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/3232/screenshot01iqz.jpg

Que faire ? 

Merci à qui me l'indiquera, ça m'arrangerait énormément.


----------



## pickwick (28 Juillet 2009)

C'est là où ion voit que cloner son disque dur cela peut servir.
La première image semble indiquer que le disque est plein.
La seconde est illisible chez moi.
Oui tentez de réinstaller mail avec pacifist. Ensuite aller dans votr ebibliothèque utilisateur, dossier MAIL, supprimer le fichier Envelope Index.
relancer Mail et une importation des boites aux lettres se fera toute seule.
Après coté Carnet d'adresses ll y a dans le menu Fichier de l'application, une fonction IMPORT qu'il voua faut essayer.


----------



## gafguy (28 Juillet 2009)

Merci des conseils.

J'ai tout ce qu'il y a sur mon DD sur un autre DD,
de capacité double... sauf Mail et mon Carnet d'adresses !

Mon eMac est basique : G4, 256 MoSDRAM,
DD de... 40 Go dont 5 libres (il n'est pas plein).

La seconde image (je vais tenter de vous la copier, 
car en fait c'est du texte) indique un pb que je ne comprends pas :
Last login : Sat Jul 25 15:57:56 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin
Macintosh : ~guy$/Applications/Mail; exit
dyld: Library not loaded : /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SearchKit.framework/
Versions/A/Searchkit
  Referenced from : /Applications/Mail
  Reason : image not found
Trace/NTP trap
logout
[Opération terminée]

C'est arrivé après mon essai DVD d'installation + Pacifist.

J'espère ne pas avoir fait de faute en recopiant le contenu de l'image,
... mais pour moi, c'est de l'hébreu (ou du russe ou du chinois, au choix) !

Si vous pouvez déjà m'expliquer ce que cela signifie, ce serait bien.

L'idéal serait que vous puissiez m'expliquer ce que je dois fqaire.

Je vais, en attendant, recommencer selon vos instructions.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h32 ----------

Je me réponds et vous précise un point.

Pour la première étape, c'est fait : j'ai enlevé 
le fichier dont vous parliez (enveloppe index)
et, après redémarrage de Mail, j'ai eu d'un seul
coup 187 messages dont le premier date du 29 juin
(et presque 1.000 spams... mais ils sont dans les
messages indésirables).

Je vais maintenant tenter la manipulation pour 
Carnet d'adresses, en espérant qu'elle fonctionne
aussi bien.

En tout cas, merci de l'indication.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h50 ----------

Hélas, ça ne donne rien !

Dommage, je crois que je m'étais habitué, 
mais je suis déjà très heureux d'avoir récupéré Mail.

Encore merci.

Cordialement,


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2009)

le coup de " DD plein" est un classique ( voir sujets là dessus)
en gros c'est soit 
-vrai ( à toi de le dire)
soit faux et  mac paumé dans le calcul d'espace libre ( les raisons peuvent etre très variables)

l'affaire des données sur autre DD avec données carnet et mail manquantes

là je suis intrigué

détailler
- est ce une stratégie volontaire d'exclusion?
ou un constat?

quelle est ta méthode de sauvegarde?
copie à la main? Time machine? clone? ( ou un mix des 3)
edit pas TM car tu sembles etre en tiger, est toujours cet OS?
--
et des conseils
ta petite fille
essayer d'en savoir plus car ca peut etre important sur l'episode _pôpâ jé fermé-redémarré cétérigolo
_et surtout savoir s'il y a eu extinction sauvage ( bouton power , freeze de l'OS  débranchement prise , coupure de courant)
certaines exctinctions sauvages ont des effets sur l'OS les données voire le DD physique

et de maniere génerale
eviter de laisser d'autres que toi sur ta session
créer un compte par membre de famille est plus sur et empêche de _merdouillassonner_ dans les fichiers des autres ou dans fichiers de l'OS
standard ou admi selon le niveau de competence Mac, et si bambin standard avec restrictions
petite fille peut avoir divers sens d'âge ou statut, petite fille peut fort bien etre diplomée en informatique ou avoir 5 ans
( rarement les 2 à la fois )
---
en bonus
ca:

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## gafguy (29 Juillet 2009)

Purée, ça c'est un post !

Quelques explications supplémentaires :
- oui, je suis avec OS 10.4.11
- ma petite-fille a 8 ans et elle m'a dit, à
peu près au moment des faits : «_Papy, c'est tout drôle,
j'ai appuyé sur toutes les touches et c'est devenu noir
puis il y a eu une roue qui a tourné_» ; elle a fait,
à mon avis, une extinction sauvage, oui !
- mes sauvegardes : je les fais manuellement et 
si j'ai bien Mail et Carnet d'adresses sur mon DD de
sauvegarde, il n'y a rien dedans, si j'ai bien compris ;
c'est pourquoi j'ai écrit : pas de sauvegarde.
- autrement tous mes fichiers sont sur mon DD de 
sauvegarde, y compris mes logiciels ;
- je n'ai pas pour habitude de la laisser jouer
sur mon Mac, loin de là ; elle a profité de mon
absence (j'ai dû faire une course urgente) pour
faire ça. Et comme mon Mac était allumé, elle
a essayé...

En principe, dès qu'il y a une mise à jour de quoi
que ce soit, je la prends. 

En revanche, je n'ai pas pensé à combo update, que
j'ai utilisée une seule fois (pour passer de 10.4.x à 
10.4.(x+1), je ne me souviens plus de la valeur de x.

J'ai trouvé ça : Mac *OS* X Server *10.4*.*11 Combo Update* (PPC)
est-ce la bonne ?

Je passe Onyx de temps à autre (disons une fois tous les
deux mois, avec la dernière version).

Globalement, je n'ai toujours pas récupéré les données de 
mon carnet d'adresses (i devrait y en avoir à peu près 3.000
et j'en ai remis seulement une petite centaine). Là, je ne sais 
vraiment pas quoi faire.

Une petite aide est toujours la bienvenue


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2009)

bon
 on va élaguer puis se concentrer sur le point épineux

la combo
Au risque ( immense) de paraitre sybillin dans "  Mac OSX serveur combo" , y a quoi comme mot dedans?
( je t'aide : serveur)
et de serveur perso t'en as pas 
 ou du moins là on parle du mac donc tu prends la combo update  standard ( pour  ordi mac, ppc car tu as un ppc)
-----
- je suis ennuyé par ce que je lis
tu sembles avoir cafouillé tes sauvegardes ( carnet et Mail) et si ca se trouve depuis toujours
et d'ailleurs avec un aussi enorme carnet ( 3000  entrées) t'as agi un peu à la légère  t'aurais du verifier avant
(ou faire des sauvegardes -elles aussi verifiées- en sup (   même un banal zip de securité)

A la limite cette panne a UN aspect positif
elle t'a fait realisé ca
( ca ne change rien au fait que tu es sans doute dans la mourde , à cause de ce "vide" et de la manip de la fillette)

A l'avenir tu fais SIMPLE et procédure standard
( pourtant Dieu sait que des dizaines de tutos en parlent)

soit sauvegarde de UN dossier ( oui UN , tu vois c'est simple)
la maison
y a TOUT dedans
(je parle des données et réglages  d'un compte)

soit clone
là c'est encore mieux , en une operation tu as une sauvegarde de TOUT le DD ( tous les comptes ET OS)
( et si DD externe remplit les conditions ce clone est bootable !)

que demande le peuple?
( on sait : faire compliqué parce que c'est plus drole)
--
ta tentative de recup

je pige pas un point 
la centaine remise
ca vient d'où?
tu les as retrouvées?
( où?)
ou bien c'est une rerentrée à la main? fiches refaites une à une?
--
ensuite
sur le mac en etat actuel
regarder le poids et contenu des dossiers Mail et addressbook de ta biblio
car si ca se trouve c'est gros donc AVEC les données
( qu'on rendra lisibles)


----------



## pickwick (29 Juillet 2009)

je ne peux qu'applaudir aux propos patients et pédagogiques de Pascalformac.
Et aussi de m'étonner encore et encore de l'allergie qu'ont 95 % des utilisateurs de mac ou Pc à sauvegarder leurs données, cela me dépasse ..... 3000 contacts..... cela se conserve !!
En plus il y a des solutions comme l'idisk et MobileMe. 
Est-ce bien sérieux tout cela ?
C'est pas pour cela qu'on aidera pas.... la preuve mais à force de répéter...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2009)

ici c'est different
gafguy *A* sauvegardé
mais...mal
( et pourtant dans gafguy y a  " gaf",  donc on aurait été enclin à penser qu'il fit gaffe à ses sauvegardes , hélas pour l'instant c'est un autre sens : pour l'instant c'est plutôt... la gaffe )

idisk mobileme sont des solutions, mais payantes
(et très cher pour ce que c'est)

il y a des TONNES d'autres moyens,  divers formes sauvegardes
( archi traité)


----------



## pickwick (29 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> idisk mobileme sont des solutions, mais payantes
> (et très cher pour ce que c'est)



oui enfin tout dépend du porte-monnaie et des priorités que chacun se donne.
Si on utilise une grande partie des services de MobileMe, ce n'est à mon avis, pas cher.
Bien entendu, si on utilise à 10 % idisk et mobileMe c'est pas la même chose.


----------



## gafguy (30 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour !

Merci à vous deux de votre patiente angélique, si j'ose dire...
et surtout de vos explications !

Pour résumer :

0 - pour Mac OSX serveur combo, j'avais bien compris,
mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour un Mac qui ne soit pas
un serveur. Alors...

1 - gaf provient du fait que, lorsque j'étais chez Noos, il me 
fallait un pseudo qui ne contienne que six signes. C'est mon 
second fils qui a trouvé la solution : gafguy. Comme je m'en
étonnais, il m'a rappelé que j'avais mon prénom (Guy) + celui
de mon grand-père maternel (Armand) et enfin celui de mon 
grand-père paternel (François) et que, étant donné la longueur
de mon propre prénom, le tout mis bout à bout correspondait
aux exigences de Noos de l'époque.

2 - très franchement, je pensais avoir sauvegardé, mais
apparemment ce n'est pas le cas. Je peux retrouver mes clients 
et prospects récents chez Aweber (1.350 seulement, je crois, puisque 
je suis  parti de chez Cybermailing et que j'ai perdu 2/3 de prospects 
à cette occasion, tous rebutés par l'anglais et le double opt-in), les plus 
anciens sur FileMaker, avec  de nombreuses adresses obsolètes, mais 
pour l'instant je remets au coup par coup, en fonction de mes besoins 
et surtout lorsqu'un client ou un prospect m'écrit. Longuet !

3 - sur mon DD de Mac, j'ai deux choses :

3.1 - une bibliothèque qui porte ce nom, accessible dès que j'ouvre
mon micro (après avoir mis mon mot de passe, sinon bernique, 
ainsi que le disait ma grand-mère, tout du moins la seule que j'aie
connue). Parmi le fouillis invraisemblable qu'il y a à l'intérieur (je
crois que je ne m'habitue pas), il y a :
3.1.1 - Address Book Plug-Ins, mais dedans il y a des fichiers
avec Skype ;
3.1.2 - Application Support, avec AddresBook et des fichiers qui ont l'air 
peu occupés (18,8 Mo) + MacJournal (20 Mo) et c'est tout ce qui peut
ressembler à quelque chose d'utile pour moi ;
3.1.3 - Mail mais ce ne doit pas être ça, vu le contenu (56 Ko) et
sa nature (AccountTypes) ;
3.1.4 - Preferences (106,8 Mo) avec un tas de fichiers dedans mais
peu me semblent adaptés à ce cas ;
C'est tout ce qui m'a semblé pouvant être utile.

3.2 - si je clique sur Utilisateurs puis sur ma maison, j'arrive à quelque
chose de peut-être plus intéressant : Library, en anglais dans le texte ;
Dans ce dossier, il y a notamment :
3.2.1 - encore un Address Book Plug-Ins, avec des trucs pour Adium ;
3.2.2 - dans Application Support, rien qui ressemble à Mail ou à Carnet 
d'Adresses ;
3.2.3 - dans Caches :
3.2.3.1 - un AdressBook presque vide (28 Ko) ;
3.2.3.2 - un dossier com.apple.AddressBook (336 Ko qui contient des fiches
apparemment VCards, mais peu nombreuses - 74, Mac les a comptés 
pour moi) ;
3.2.3.3 - un dossier Mail de 21,6 Mo, rempli de dossiers numérotés 00 à 15,
le dossier 00, par exemple (le seul que j'ai ouvert) contenant encore des dossiers
de 00 à 15, chaque dossier contenant des fichiers comme celui-ci : 0225579783-3765812233.cache) ;
3.2.4 - un dossier Mail (6,3 Mo) avec des fichiers comme EnveloppeIndex (du coup,
j'en ai deux, EnveloppeIndex et EnveloppeIndex1, alors que j'ai supprimé un EnveloppeIndex précédent) et des dossiers (Bundles, Mailboxs, mes adresses 
de sites et mes signatures).
C'est tout ce qui m'a semblé utile ou à peu près (mais je peux me tromper) ;

4 - sur mon DD de sauvegarde : un simple dossier que j'ai nommé «Applications»,
dans lequel il y a des logiciels (donc Carnet d'adresses, 21,1 Mo et Mail, 43,9 Mo)
mais rien d'autre.

Voilà, je pense avoir fait le tour du problème in extenso !

Si vous pouvez, à l'aide des ces indications, m'indiquer une piste à suivre, je suis
tout prêt à écouter vos conseils et indications.

Merci d'avance


----------



## pickwick (30 Juillet 2009)

As tu essayé l'assistant de migration Apple, dans utilitaires, il pourrait peut-être te permettre de récupérer les informations de ton carnet d'adresse.


----------



## gafguy (30 Juillet 2009)

Franchement non, je n'y ai même pas pensé.

Je vais essayer.

A tout à l'heure pour des nouvelles fraîches.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h15 ----------

Re !

Mon essai est négatif, preuves en mains :
http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/5334/screenshot01.jpg

Il manque : depuis votre Mac jusqu'à un logiciel précis qui
est déjà installé sur ledit Mac !

Il doit bien y avoir une solution, mais je ne la trouve pas...

Merci pour l'essai, en tout cas


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juillet 2009)

bon 
1- ton fils a eu un bon instinct
(pas atavique inné vu la suite , c'est de l'acquis, macg aborde des questions  scientifiques à ses heures  )
car pour les nooseries fallait faire gaffe
( je suis un ex abonné , je compatis )

2- très franchement
faudra que tu repotasses mac, son organisation etc
revoir au dessus
tout ce sui compte est dans Maison ( fichiers persos  et bibliotheque perso contiennent ce qui importe)

3. pour la raison sus donnée TES données de mail et carnet sont dans 
Maison/Bibliotheque/Mail/'
Maison/Bibliotheque/Application Support/AddressBook/'
le reste on s'en tamponne gentiment  le coquillard 
( encore que si ca se trouve d'autres parties ont peut etre morflées sur tout le DD)

difficile de donner l'étendue des dégats  je ne sais pas quel poids devraient avoir ces dossiers chez toi
 à titre d'info avec un OS ancien (panther) mon Mail pese 1,7giga
mon carnet 6,1 mo mais je m'en sers peu, genre 200 fiches)

mais vu les tailles que tu mentionnes je sens que c'est sans doute cramé te concernant
faudrait attendre un avis avec un aidant en tiger mais ca me parait 
-rikiki
-et dans Mail t'as pas les noms de comptes email
car devrait avoir cette allure
http://www.hawkwings.net/2005/12/06/whats-in-your-mail-folder/


----------



## gafguy (30 Juillet 2009)

J'ai bien compris que c'est cuit !

A tie indicatif, voilà ce que j'ai :
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/1968/screenshot02c.jpg
et
http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/3089/screenshot01r.jpg

Je suis loin du compte !

Tant pis, je ferai sans ou plutôt je continuerai à me recogner 
tout à la main au fur et à mesure de mes besoins.

Petite précision : avec l'assistant de migration Apple, est-il possible 
de tout sauvegarder sur un autre DD ?

Merci à vous deux pour les réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juillet 2009)

ne mélangeons pas les choses
Assistant de migration c'est pour migrer d'un ancien OS ( ou autre mac) vers un mac ou vers un autre OS

les sauvegardes elles se font par les méthodes déjà nommées

-soit à la main (la ultra minimale: copie de maison sur DD  externe)

soit  sauvegarde Deluxe® :
-via clones 

 ou
- des  logiciels de sauvegarde
( qui ont des options divers et.... fiabilités variables)

le tout arci archi archi traité
du gratuit au payant


----------



## gafguy (30 Juillet 2009)

J'ai bien compris, merci !

Mon erreur, c'est de ne pas avoir sauvegardé la maison, mais ses éléments.

Je le saurai...

Merci encore.

Une dernière chose : j'ai tenté d'installler Safari 4.0.2, je crois,
pour Tiger, of course.

Tout fonctionne bien, jusqu'au moment où, après installation,
j'essaie d'ouvrir Safari pour m'en servir. Il se plante immédiatement.
J'ai signalé à chaque fois le pb à Apple, mais à la longue ça devient
un peu rengaine.

Question : se peut-il que le phénomène soit lié au problème précédent ?

Si oui (ou si non, d'ailleurs), que puis-je faire ?

Finalement, ma petite fille a enfoncé à plusieurs reprises le bouton 
de démarrage du Mac. Elle voulait me faire la démonstation, je lui ai dit


----------



## pickwick (30 Juillet 2009)

Je suis certain que Tiger ne supporte pas  la 4.0.2 sans la mise à jour de sécurité qui va avec. 
le mieux est d'utiliser mise à jour de logiciels et pas directement le téléchargement sur le site Apple.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juillet 2009)

gafguy a dit:


> Finalement, ma petite fille a enfoncé à plusieurs reprises le bouton
> de démarrage du Mac. Elle voulait me faire la démonstation, je lui ai dit



la _demonstation_

y a un fil dédié perle de gamin , cela en est une

ici il fallait comprendre _demonte station (de travail)  ,_ hihihihi
-
quant au reste
si je poqte des enormes rappels c'est pas pour rien
special débutant

ici ton mac a morflé!
et severe ( OS ou DD)

 toi tu t'amuses à installer safari 4...
- sur emac tiger
ET
DD  ou OS malades


- après un accident de voiture on fait réviser la voiture
et après , seulement après on y met éventuellement un carburateur trafiqué

safari 4 n'est pas du tout la priorité

la priorité c'est soigner ton mac
( en plus safari4 est un souci sur des machines)
-
et faudra prendre l'habitude progressive de poster dans les sections et sujets existants comme tu t'y es engagé à inscription

probleme de carnet=> sujets existants carnet
probleme safari4 => sujets existants safari 4


Note du modo : Bon, ben on va aller voir dans "Internet et réseau", déjà !


----------



## gafguy (30 Juillet 2009)

> et faudra prendre l'habitude progressive de poster dans les sections et sujets existants comme tu t'y es engagé à inscription


J'étais persuadé être dans la bonne section (applications) !

Promis-juré, j'essaierai de ne plus le faire.

En revanche, pour te répondre, j'ai un petit truc génial qui est toujours vert 
(je viens de vérifier) : il s'appelle Smart Reporter et quand il devient rouge, 
là il y a urgence à emmener Mac chez le mécano...

Donc je ne m'affolais pas !


----------



## pickwick (30 Juillet 2009)

Smart Reporter comme son nom l'indique aux initiés, est un utilitaire qui tend à prévenir les problèmes hardwares sur le disque dur du mac. En aucun cas il décèlera des anomalies au niveau de l'OS ou de l'arrangement des fichiers. C'est bien dommage.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juillet 2009)

gafguy a dit:


> J'étais persuadé être dans la bonne section (applications) !
> 
> Promis-juré, j'essaierai de ne plus le faire.


c'est pas ca
car effectivement en plus y a le choix de section
 c'est l'affaire safari ( qui comme mail bosse avec internet donc c'est internet)


> En revanche, pour te répondre, j'ai un petit truc génial qui est toujours vert
> (je viens de vérifier) : il s'appelle Smart Reporter et quand il devient rouge,
> là il y a urgence à emmener Mac chez le mécano...


comme l'a dit pickwick faut avoir une vision claire des outils et de leur fonction
or ici
la premiere mourde est la tienne
(erreur de "sauvegardes")
la 2 è mourde c'est la _demonstation_  de la petiote
la 3 e mourde c'est de ne pas réparer à fond ton mac et d'enclencher direct avec install de safari ( et en plus safari4)

-
donc retour à la base
soit par dvd soit manip fsck tu répares le disque ( voir en haut)
( il a sans doute morflé)
et ceci  à répeter jusqu'à ce qu' aucune erreur n'apparaisse


----------



## gafguy (30 Juillet 2009)

Je l'ai bien compris, merci !

Mais ça me rassure : pas besoin de passer chez le mécanicien,
le matériel est - en principe - intact !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------




> soit par dvd soit manip fsck tu répares le disque ( voir en haut)


Ca veut dire qu'il faut que je reprenne les deux DVD 
(je crois me souvenir qu'il y en a deux) d'installation 
et que je recommence à installer le système ?

OK, je veux bien, mais comment revenir à la version 10.4.11 ? 
Où est la combo pour PPC non serveur ? Qu'est ce que c'est 
qu'une manip fsck ? Je connais très bien le français (mon boulot
de base est de rédiger des bouquins) mais je reconnais de grosses
lacunes dans le maniement des langues étrangères


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juillet 2009)

dis donc 
tu lis les fils?

on ne parle pas de reinstaller mais de réparer
extrait du post4





> * verification réparation du volume
> ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS)



la manip fsck est la même chose, en mode geek,   sans dvd


----------



## gafguy (30 Juillet 2009)

> tu lis les fils?


En principe, oui, autrement je ne vois pas l'utilité de poster 



> verification réparation du volume
> ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS)                         la manip fsck est la même chose, en mode geek,   sans dvd


Donc je peux la faire à partir de l'utilitaire que j'ai sur mon DD ?
Réponse : oui - non - sans opinion ?


----------



## pickwick (30 Juillet 2009)

Réponse oui car on ne peut réparer un disque sur lequel on est, il faut le faire à partir d'un autre.


----------



## gafguy (30 Juillet 2009)

Bon, je ferai ça demain matin (debout depuis 4h, alors ça va !).

Pour l'instant avec utilitaire de disque de mon DD, j'ai vérifié 
et réparé les autorisations.

Demain matin tôt, je répare éventuellement avec l'utilitaire de disque 
du DVD d'installation, si j'ai bien compris.

Merci à vous deux et bonne soirée.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juillet 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Réponse oui car on ne peut réparer un disque sur lequel on est, il faut le faire à partir d'un autre.


ben la reponse est oui et non 
non avec utilitaire du DD, il l faut un  utilitaire disque externe (  du dvd ou d'un autre mac ou.. du  clone bootable )
oui avec fsck

 ( hein il a dit clone ,  ca a l'air bien ca, , p'tin c'est vraiment utile un clone,  mieux que de sauvegarder à la main et de... se gourrer)


----------



## pickwick (30 Juillet 2009)

+1
Pascal, je crois que même deux clônes de toi ne suffirait pas sur  ce forum ;-) pour réduire la file d'attente !!


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2009)

moi je suis unique , moi je suis unique , moi je suis unique, moi je suis unique , moi je suis unique , moi je suis unique...

 Attendez il me parle, non c'est moi qui répond, non c'est moi , non c'est moi
 désolé je  dois regler un problème de hierarchie interne
comment ca non c'est moi qui doit régler ce problème de hierarchie?
t'vois ce qu'il y a d'écrit là : clone , pas clown, alors camembert, sinon j'en t'en mets une , non c'est moi qui t'en mettrai une

oulaaa ca dégenere...


--
mode serieux 
et d'ailleurs avoir DEUX clones de sauvegarde est parfois utile....
(si par hasard l'un est malade because X raison , erreur de clonage,  partition vazouillarde etc , l'autre est  la plupart du temps sain)


----------



## gafguy (31 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour !

Là, en principe je suis dans le bon fil.

Mais je suis encore en panne !

Comme conseillé, j'ai introduit les deux DVD d'installation d'OS X 
- version 10.4.2, puisqu'après ce ne sont que les mises à jour 
qui m'ont fait venir en 10.4.11 (et même, pour faire bon poids, 
les deux DVD de mon eMac).

J'ai ouvert tout ça avec Pacific (génial), mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

Un petit bout de preuve :
http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/9052/util.jpg

Je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé, dans les utilitaires,
l'utilitaire de disque.

Que dois-je faire ?

Merci du ou des renseignements.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2009)

mais qu'est ce que tu fais?

 faut vraiment que tu reviennes au B.A.BA Mac , parce que je sens d'immenses lacunes
(y compris sur les bases)
redemarrer sur DVD
en haut menu anglais avec disk utility
et voilà

si tu tiens à la langue FR après une fois sur dvd tu passes d'abord par choix de langue puis tu auras le même menu mais en fr
(pas indispensable)


--
Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour leopard mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

 très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

autres tutos vidéos
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------

